# Yes … Another BMW Scanner v1.4 Install "No Drivers" Issue



## NJDave (May 24, 2017)

I have pretty much looked over all the BMW forums for info on "Missing BMW Scanner v1.4 Drivers" ***8230;.. and not come up with a solution in my case.

I have installed Windows XP (64) on my MacBook Pro, running Parallels 13), and then installed the "_BMW Scanner v140 Install.exc_", and had no problems with the initial software install.

However, when opening the "BMW Scanner" desktop alias (_shortcut_), the pop-up window shows that "Device drivers are not installed". Looking at the "C" drive>BMWScan140 Folder> it shows the "scanner app" along with the "drivers" folder ***8230;.. here's where I am lost for solutions _(see attached screen grabs)_.

Not being a real "Windows expert or knowing my way around the PC/Win environment (know practically everything about Mac/Apple, not so much when it comes to PC/Windows), I'm not able to get the "drivers" to engage with the actual "BMW Scanner" hardware unit (_even though the BMW Scanner hardware shows as "connected" in the upper Windows XP menu bar_) _(see attached screen grabs)_.

If you look over the attached screen grabs, and see what I have available for drivers ***8230;. 
1. Does it look like what I need is on the MacBook (just not installed properly or in the right place, right settings?

2. Or is there "driver software" missing that I should have available to properly install BMW Scanner 1.4?

Any assistance/suggestions will be appreciated, and I'm sure come in handy for others to know in any similar future install situation they may encounter too. Thanks!
:bow:

What I'm Using:

***8226; '97 528i
***8226; BMW Scanner OBD Unit w/USB Cable
***8226; BMW "Round 20 Pin" BMW Engine OBD Connector Cable Adapter
***8226; 2015 MacBook Pro running Win XP Pro (64) on Parallels 13


----------



## NJDave (May 24, 2017)

Could this issue be that I am running Windows XP Pro 64Bit (Service Pack 2), and the BMW Scanner 1.4.0 software has "deposited" only 32Bit drivers?

If so, where is a decent download set of VIRUS-FREE BMW Scanner 1.4.0 Windows XP Pro 64Bit drivers?


----------



## CoolShirtDude (Jan 13, 2018)

You might try this link, it appears the team that was working on it quit, and posted the final versions here.

http://www.bmw-scanner.com/

I have downloaded and installed and it does work with the eBay/Amazon adapters.

I have it running in a virtual machine using Virtual Box on a Mac Book Pro. Haven't used Parallels, you might look at the menu and make sure that the USB port is mapped to your VM. In Virtual Box, this involves plugging the cable, then under ports/usb creating a filter. I suspect Parallels has something similar. Take a look at this link

https://kb.parallels.com/en/122993

Another gotcha with PA soft, connect the adapter to your car, connect to the VM, then start the PA Soft. The adapter needs to be powered up first, or it won't connect.


----------



## CoolShirtDude (Jan 13, 2018)

One other thought, once you have your Windows VM running make sure you install the VM tools, these will help when interacting with the Windows VM from the Mac.


----------



## NJDave (May 24, 2017)

CoolShirtDude said:


> You might try this link, it appears the team that was working on it quit, and posted the final versions here.
> 
> http://www.bmw-scanner.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## NJDave (May 24, 2017)

One thing I did notice, was that in the Win "System>Device Manager" it showed the "BMW Scanner Driver" listed in the "Universal Serial Bus Controllers" (see attached image) …. yet in the "Other Devices", there was a new placement of "USB Serial Port" (that has unknown info and has not been installed) - (see attached image). :banghead:

Not knowing a damn thing about Windows … could this have something to do with "port" assigning or something like that?


----------



## CoolShirtDude (Jan 13, 2018)

Are you using this type of cable?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/V1-4-Diagn...ke:BMW&hash=item1c96d490e5:g:VMYAAOSw5W5a8UJG

I would try reboot the VM, it doesn't look like the driver is installed. It does appear that it's being mapped from the Mac, so that's progress.

I've never used Bmw scanner 2.0, so I can't speak to it.


----------



## NJDave (May 24, 2017)

CoolShirtDude said:


> Are you using this type of cable?
> 
> Yes, using same BMW Scanner cable set all are using (_bought through AliExpress - China Seller_). BMW logo label is my own application (removed the one that came on the main unit).


----------



## NJDave (May 24, 2017)

SO I FINALLY GOT "BMW SCANNER/PASoft 1.4" TO WORK !!! 

Don't ask me how it happened, I just used the "_BMW SCANNER Installer.exe_", and reinstalled the program, and it worked. 

From the looks of it, as previously posted images showed ***8230;.. I did have the "BMW Scanner" USB connection show up in _My Computer>Control Pannel>System>Hardware>Device Manager>Universal Serial Bus Controllers>BMW Scanner_. While the other mentioned "USB Serial Port (_with the yellow circle question mark on it_)" ***8230;. under _My Computer>Control Pannel>System>Hardware>Device Manager>Other Devices_***8230;. was just a second MacBook Serial port that was available for use, but probably not recognized by the "BMW Scanner" hardware, or install.

I did notice that the "BMW Scanner / PASoft 1.4" program only ran when the "BMW Scanner" hardware cable was attache to the left side USB port of my 2015 MacBook Pro ***8230;.. and didn't work on the right side MacBook Pro USB port.

However ***8230;.. even though the "BMW Scanner" ran all the unit scans it could, and everything worked as far as finding and clearing codes, I was discouraged to see that the program would allow me access to "light Coding" for the "IKE and ZKE" units ***8230;.. but I was not able to access "light Coding" menu for the "LCM" unit. When trying to open the "light Coding" for the "LCM", all I got was "Not available for this coding index, Yet?"

If anyone can explain a fix as to why I don't have access to the "LCM" Light Coding feature (which was my man in reason for using PASoft 1.4 in the first place ***8230;. I would appreciate any info or suggestions (would it have anything to do with not completing a "LCM" Live data update. or something doing with using a "19 block LCMhw10sw32.epb" file that the program has created)? Would I have to "hand custom code a "brake light function" to hot or cold check ***8230;. on my own?

*CAN I DO ANYTHING WITH THE SAVED "LCMhw10sw32.epb" FILE, AS FAR AS "HOT AND COLD CHECK" CODING?*

One thing I have definiltely found out ***8230;.. BMW Scanner/PASoft 1.4 is a somewhat "buggy" program that requires you to have all cabling, hardware, ignition, and sequence in the right order, or connections, to get it to do a good scan! :spank:


----------



## NJDave (May 24, 2017)

So, since I can't access the "LCM - Light coding menu" (with BMW Scanner 1.4) ***8230;....................... do I assume I need to now replace my '97 528i LCM (II), with a newer "LCM" (III), that can be coded for "Hot and Cold" bulb re-programing?

1. If so, how easy/hard is it to upgrade/re-program from "LCM II" unit to something newer like the LCM III?

2. Am I correct in reading that the BMW "LCM III" was the first E39 "LCM" model that allowed "hot and cold check" coding? (Did all LCM II's NOT have LCM coding available)?

3. I think I would be looking for LCM III BMW Part No. 61356961141 (definitely "pre-owned" as retail it's $550 new), and probably best to get a 98-2000 LCM III (_when halogens were still stock for LCM III_).
The LCM Part No. 61356961141 is supposed to be compatible for the '97-2000 E39's.

*ALSO, BEFORE I GO THROUGH A POSSIBLE "LCM CONVERSION", I"D LIKE TO CONFIRM THAT "PASoft 1.4" ACTUALLY DOES ALLOW FOR "COLD" BULB CODING.
IF ANYONE THAT CAN CONFIRM THEY HAVE USED "PSSOFT 1.4" TO TURN OFF "COLD" (AND HOT) MONITORING TO SPECIFIC BULBS ***8230;... I WOULD APPRECIATE HEARING OF THIS CONFIRMATION* :bow:


----------

